# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Новый изогнутый ЖК монитор Philips со сверхшироким цветовым охватом

## Labs

• Самая широкая из доступных цветовая палитра – 130% охват sRGB, 104% NTSC. 
• Элегантный дизайн, радиус изгиба 1800 мм, технология Adaptive Sync.
• Простое подключение и превосходный звук. 

MMD, ведущая технологическая компания и лицензионный партнер Philips Monitors, анонсирует выход 27-дюймового дисплея изогнутой формы. С целью обеспечить еще более реалистичные впечатления от просмотра новая модель оснащена технологией Ultra Wide Color для точной цветопередачи.

*Небольшой радиус, глубокое погружение*

Благодаря малому радиусу изгиба 1800 мм дисплей 278E8QJAB расширяет восприятие глубины и уменьшает искажение изображения. В сочетании с технологией Adaptive Sync устройство обеспечивает плавное воспроизведение без разрывов и размытости. 

«Новый 27’’ дисплей, дополнивший серию изогнутых мониторов, поддерживает главную тенденцию, существующую на рынке сегодня. В этом году мы представим полную линейку изогнутых мониторов, что еще раз подчеркивает приверженность компании MMD инновационным технологиям, которые делают рабочий процесс или игру более легкими и приятными для пользователей», - сказал Артем Хоменко, менеджер компании MMD по продукции Philips в европейском регионе.

*Расширенный цветовой охват*

Благодаря разрешению Full HD и новейшей технологии Ultra Wide Color, дисплей 278E8QJAB воспроизводит одну из самых широких цветовых палитр. Ultra Wide Color охватывает 130% пространства SRGB (104% NTSC) в отличие от стандартного показателя 99% SRGB (72% NTSC). В результате доработки панели монитора на аппаратном уровне, а не настройки параметров программного обеспечения, глаз пользователя воспринимает более широкий спектр цветов. 

Эта отличительная характеристика нового монитора служит решению различных задач. Для покупателей онлайн магазинов точная цветопередача означает, что они могут оценить реальный цвет заказываемого товара будь то автомобиль, новая кухня или одежда. Специалисты в сфере видеомонтажа и фотографы в своей работе могут положиться на точность воспроизведения цвета, а кинозрители увидят именно то, что задумал режиссер.

В дополнение к передовым технологиям цветопередачи и тонким изогнутым линиям корпуса дисплей может похвастаться наличием усовершенствованной многодоменной технологии вертикального выравнивания VA LED, которая обеспечивает сверхвысокий статический коэффициент контрастности для более ярких и «живых» изображений. Технология VA LED улучшает производительность дисплея для еще более эффективной работы с фото, видео и графикой в специальных приложениях.

*Функции для удобства пользователя*

Технология Flicker-Free автоматически регулирует яркость для устранения мерцания, Philips SmartImage Lite изменяет динамическую контрастность, насыщенность цвета и резкость в зависимости от контента – все это в режиме реального времени и нажатием всего одной кнопки. Дисплей имеет интерфейс DisplayPort для высокоскоростной передачи данных, а также HDMI разъем. В монитор встроены высококачественные стереодинамики для сопровождения визуальные эффектов отличным звуком.

Новый монитор Philips 278E8QJAB появится в крупных магазинах электроники в марте 2017 года по рекомендованной производителем цене 585,9 белорусских рублей. 

*Технические характеристики Philips 278E8QJAB:*

Тип ЖК панели: VA LCD
Технология подсветки: W-LED
Размер панели: 27’’ / 68.6 см
Соотношение сторон: 16:9
Оптимальное разрешение: 1920x1080 @ 60Гц
Угол просмотра: 178°(Г)/178°(В), @ C/R > 10
Яркость: 250 кд/м²
Цвета: 1.7 млрд
Цветовая гамма (стандартная): NTSC 104% (в соответствии с CIE 1976), sRGB 130% (в соответствии с CIE 1931)
Технологии для улучшения качества изображения: SmartImage Lite
Удобство пользователя:
• Встроенные динамики: 3 W x 2
• Замок Kensington
• Совместимость с системой Plug & Play: DDC/CI, Mac OS X, sRGB, Windows 10/8.1/8/7
Подключения:
• Входной сигнал: VGA (аналоговый), DisplayPort, HDMI (цифровой, HDCP)
• Синхронизация входного сигнала: раздельная синхронизация, синхронизация по зеленому 
• Аудиовход/аудиовыход: ПК аудиовыход, аудиовыход для гарнитуры
Подставка: -5/20 градусов
Экологичность:
• Электроэнергия и окружающая среда: RoHS, не содержит свинец и ртуть
• Упаковка пригодна для вторичной переработки: 100 %
Соответствие стандартам: CE Mark, FCC Class B, CUEAC, TUV/ISO9241-307, VCCI, RCM, BSMI, cETLus, CEL, WEEE, CECP, TUV Ergo, TUV/GS
Корпус:
• Цвет: черный
• Отделка: глянцевая

----------

